
3 ways to detect slow queries in PostgreSQL - okket
https://www.cybertec-postgresql.com/en/3-ways-to-detect-slow-queries-in-postgresql/
======
audiolion
When do web devs start looking at query planning as an optimization area?
Maybe because I work in more startup roles with fewer people, but it always
feels like a premature optimization to worry about this. Especially with ORMs
generating the sql, most of the time it is just an n+1 query that needs to be
fixed.

I guess I can see in latency critical apps where this would be useful. My
experience to date has left me wanting to try these techniques out, but never
having a justifiable case to do so

